# New here and terrified and heartbroken any help



## Hopeful mama

Hello all, my name is Amee I am a mom to my beautiful 14 and 1/2 year old daughter and my wonderful little guy who will be 8 years old next month. I have been with my significant other about 5 years. We took a pregnancy test on the 10th and got a big fat positive on both, we were so thrilled. My first day of my last period was either December 6 or 9. Earlier this evening I started feeling some lower abdominal cramping I went to the bathroom and when I wiped there was some brownish red spotting. About an hour later I went in the bathroom and just wiped and there was some brighter blood no clots. I was worried so I went to the ER. They took blood and performed a abdominal and vaginal ultrasound. The Dr. came in and said she believes I miscarried, she said she saw no signs of life in my uterus and that my Hcg was low at 68. She also then performed a pelvic exam and said my cervix was closed and I was mildly bleeding. She said to contact my OBGYN to make sure I'm not having an ectopic pregnancy or that nothing else needs to be removed. I'm wondering if there is any way she is wrong, any hope that maybe the ultrasound showed nothing because it's too early in the pregnancy, I looked and 68 seemed like it could be an ok hcg level early. Has anyone gone through anything like this? Any hope of anything at all would be so appreciated. Thank you in advance.:help:


----------



## HopeBT

Hi Amee! First of all, so sorry that you are going through this.
If you ovulated at CD14 for instance, you are little over 5 weeks. I think its definitely quite early to see something on ultrasound, so dont worry about not seeing anything there. As for beta, I dont think its too low, it can vary greatly. The important thing is that whether its rising properly. 
I heard tons of stories on spotting in early pregnancy and the pregnancy progressed smoothly, so if the spotting doesnt turn into more flow, then maybe its best to go for another draw in 48 hrs and see if the beta is rising
Hope everything will turn out ok and the baby sticks xxx


----------



## Wobbles

Hi Amee

I see you have posted on the first tri board where you will find more support <3

I hope things will be ok :hugs: I agree with HopeBTs reply that a second bloody count needs done. x


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hi and welcome to BabyandBump :) 

I'm sorry you're going through this and I hope that everything will be OK :hugs:


----------



## storm4mozza

Hi I am so sorry your going through this, I don't have any advice but welcome to BnB


----------



## NeyNey

I hope you have some positive news, and sorry you have to deal with this xoxoxo


----------



## amytrisha

Welcome to baby and bump, everyone is so supportive here so regardless of the outcome please know you have all the support in the world here. Praying for you :hugs:


----------

